# Who else is running one of these bad boys



## oilburner2 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi All
I know the old A3 was not out over in the good ol US of A, but there has to be more than me on here with one of these???
Please help me to not be alone again.
Toe
Audi A3 2003 TDI


----------

